# Assign The Least Accurate Function To The Person Above You



## Crowbo

Either by post history, vibe, whatever.


----------



## SilentScream

Fi


----------



## Bastard

Fi.


----------



## OliveBranch

Fi


----------



## Schizoid

Ti.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Si


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Rydori

Fe

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

Renekton said:


> Fe
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


Te. :laughing:


----------



## Phosphate

Fi


----------



## Phosphate

double post


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi or Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Fi


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Fe


----------



## Rouskyrie

Se.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Si/Se


----------



## Conscience Killer

Ne.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Moo Rice

Fe


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Te


----------



## Cal

Fe


----------



## SilentScream

Si


----------



## Darkbloom

edit: changed my mind, Si
(but Ne too)


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Conscience Killer

Fi.


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## danthemanklein

Ne


----------



## Moo Rice

Ni


----------



## Bastard

Se.


----------



## spaceynyc

Ni/Fi


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Darkbloom

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Fuzzystorm

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Rydori

Si


----------



## MusiCago

Fe


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Si


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Crowbo said:


> Te


Why though?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Fe?


----------



## Bastard

Se


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ti


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Super Luigi

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Moo Rice

Si


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Xcopy

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

Si


----------



## Moo Rice

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Ocean Helm

Si, as it's commonly used here, seems like it'd work. One of the F's would probably work better in the Jung/Socionics theory.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Te


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Fe or Fi


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Fi or Se


----------



## Super Luigi

Si or Ne


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## Soul Kitchen

The Penguin said:


> Ti


That answer would only make sense if you thought I was mistyped.

Ti for you.


----------



## Super Luigi

Soul Kitchen said:


> That answer would only make sense if you thought I was mistyped.
> 
> Ti for you.


Precisely my point

Fe for you


----------



## Moo Rice

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## xraydav

heavydirtysoul said:


> Te


this is called externalisation or projection. 

When you cannot accept a harsh truth, you will deny it and place it onto others.


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## Moo Rice

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

xraydav said:


> this is called externalisation or projection.
> 
> When you cannot accept a harsh truth, you will deny it and place it onto others.


You are being annoying. The harsh truth, I didn't ask your opinion and therefore I do not want it.


----------



## JaguarPap

heavydirtysoul said:


> You are being annoying. The harsh truth, I didn't ask your opinion and therefore I do not want it.


Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

ULTRAVIOLENCIA keeps posting and deleting their posts


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Mr Castelo

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

The Penguin said:


> ULTRAVIOLENCIA keeps posting and deleting their posts


What?

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

heavydirtysoul said:


> What?


It's true. They posted Ni for you. I posted after them. Their post disappeared. They posted Ni for me. Their post disappeared.

For you - Si


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ni


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Si?


----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni

I find your most recent avatar funny.


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ne


----------



## Rydori

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fe


----------



## danthemanklein

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Te


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Belledonna

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## Rydori

Si

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fe


----------



## Moo Rice

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Moo Rice

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## The Dude

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## 543452

By your vibe, I'd guess Te.


----------



## Rydori

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## The Dude

Fe

OT: is that karate Jesus?


----------



## Rouskyrie

Ni.


----------



## Rydori

Te


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Retsu

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## Retsu

Te


----------



## Bastard

Se, obvs.


----------



## SirCanSir

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## soop

Ne or Fe can't decide yet


----------



## Moo Rice

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Justmeonhere

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Ne


----------



## Abraxas

These kinds of threads are always my favorites.


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## Abraxas

Si


----------



## Darkbloom

Abraxas said:


> These kinds of threads are always my favorites.


Think you forgot something :butterfly:



Si for you


----------



## Abraxas

Vixey said:


> Think you forgot something :butterfly:
> 
> 
> 
> Si for you


Yeah, my bad. I got it right after that post.

Also, Ni for you.


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Wisteria

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## The red spirit

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Si


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Justmeonhere

Fe


----------



## StinkyBambi

I don't get it


----------



## StinkyBambi

what in the name of jiminy cricket is a least accurate function?


----------



## Suntide

Te


----------



## bleghc

se


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Charus

Se


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Ti


----------



## Charus

Si


----------



## A Temporary Account

Se


----------



## Neige Noire

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Si


----------



## Aletheia

Fe


----------



## Alana

Te


----------



## A Temporary Account

Se


----------



## bleghc

se


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Alana

Fe


----------



## Charus

Ti


----------



## bleghc

si


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## bleghc

si


----------



## Suntide

Ti


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Fi.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## soop

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## alexhales

Fe


----------



## Ocean Helm

Fe maybe? Based on the comments you wrote it wouldn't seem like you are that un-intuitive.


----------



## Suntide

I'd say Si for you.


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Highway Nights

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Charus

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Se


----------



## HIX

Te


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## bleghc

fi


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


Edit: crowbo Fi


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Darkbloom

Te


----------



## brightflashes

Fi


----------



## bleghc

si


----------



## Darkbloom

Te


----------



## Alana

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Si


----------



## Klaro26

Te


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## bleghc

fe


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


----------



## Convex

Ne


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Fi.


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Enoch

Ti.


----------



## bleghc

fe


----------



## Klaro26

Ti


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Whippit

Also Te


----------



## bleghc

ti


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Si


----------



## Alana

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Klaro26

Te


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## 0001

Se because you seem a bit dreamy and intangible


----------



## Suntide

Si


----------



## Queen Talia

Ni


----------



## Convex

Se


----------



## Queen Talia

Se


----------



## Convex

Ne


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Queen Talia

Se


----------



## Darkbloom

Si


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Se


----------



## Enoch

Te.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Gorgon

Se


----------



## Darkbloom

Si


----------



## Enoch

Te.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Ziegel

Se


----------



## Enoch

Fi.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Alana

Less Se than Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## advotpetal

Te


----------



## Hexigoon

INFP? Then Se (blindspot).


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Enoch

Fi.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Ronney

Ti


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Klaro26

Se


----------



## Enoch

Te.


----------



## Darkbloom

Te


----------



## Klaro26

Te


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Wisteria

Ne?


----------



## Enoch

I'd say she has too much Ne.

Ne.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Enoch

Se.


TABASCO said:


> Fi


Wrong thread? :/


----------



## Alana

Enoch said:


> Se.Wrong thread? :/


I thought most accurateh: Se


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Se

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> Ti


Thanks babe 

Definitely Se

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Rydori

Se-


----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Fi.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## ai.tran.75

Si 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## MonarK

Se


----------



## Klaro26

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## brightflashes

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Si

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Enoch

Te.


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Darkbloom

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I can give the least precise function.

Xe


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Enoch

Se.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Se.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Enoch

Se.


----------



## noname3788

Fe


----------



## lokasenna

Ne


----------



## mae777

Te


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Libra Sun

Fe


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


----------



## FlyingT

Ni


----------



## Alana

Te


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Te.


----------



## BroNerd

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Si


----------



## ReliK

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Ne


----------



## Enoch

Fe.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Enoch

Se.


----------



## Doccium

Se


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Klaro26

Ti


----------



## Libra Sun

Si


----------



## Doccium

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Si


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Doccium

Se


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Convex

te


----------



## Doccium

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Si


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Te


----------



## WarmMachines

Te


----------



## Meliodas

Ti


----------



## lokasenna

Fe


----------



## Charus

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## WarmMachines

Se


----------



## Zye

Thinking


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## Fixated

Te


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Suntide

Both Je functions


----------



## Ecchi

Se


----------



## Talee_eh

Te


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Put

Ne


----------



## Doccium

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Se


----------



## Zye

Ne


----------



## Klaro26

Fe


----------



## Charus

Te


----------



## WarmMachines

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Ti


----------



## Ronney

Telescopic penis function. Wait wrong forum. Te


----------



## Ecchi

Te


----------



## lokasenna

Fi


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Te


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## NatureChaser

Se


----------



## Klaro26

Ni


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## WarmMachines

Se


----------



## Doccium

Ti


----------



## Klaro26

Te


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## WarmMachines

Te


----------



## Klaro26

Ti


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Te


----------



## counterintuitive

Unsainted said:


> Te


Fe



Klaro26 said:


> Fi


Te


----------



## Cat Brainz

Fi


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Te


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Convex

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Fi


----------



## MintCoffee

Te


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Klaro26

Ne


----------



## Zye

Te?


----------



## MintCoffee

Se


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## counterintuitive

Fe


----------



## electricky

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Cat Brainz

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## lostkokiri

Fe


----------



## Klaro26

Ti


----------



## Convex

se


----------



## WarmMachines

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## electricky

Fe


----------



## Charus

Te


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Hexigoon

Se


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Suntide

Te


----------



## Doccium

Te


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Doccium

Fi or Si


----------



## ai.tran.75

Si 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Doccium

Fi/Si


----------



## Klaro26

Se


----------



## Varyafiriel

Fe and Te


----------



## Electra

Te


----------



## TKDfan888

Te, I think


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## JakeTinker

Fi


----------



## Charus

Ne


----------



## TKDfan888

Ti


----------



## Sinuous

Se


----------



## My Book Is A Bread

Fi


----------



## X10E8

Ti


----------



## Sinuous

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Si?


----------



## Sinuous

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Eset

Fi


----------



## Sinuous

Ne


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you sought after for your wisdom?


No lol
I have lived a pretty crazy life, see.
However I did gain a lot of wisdom from that.
But I doubt many people know.
Most people I know talk about football, work, tv and building things, etc.
I think wisdom talk would mainly happen at funerals or parties


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> No lol
> I have lived a pretty crazy life, see.
> However I did gain a lot of wisdom from that


But you see, Ni and Se are sought after for their wisdom. But if you are not sought after for your wisdom, then how can you be Ni or Si? How can a person be Ni or Si and not be sought after for their wisdom?


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But you see, Ni and Se are sought after for their wisdom. But if you are not sought after for your wisdom, then how can you be Ni or Si? How can a person be Ni or Si and not be sought after for their wisdom?


Idk, but you will have to ask the test.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> Idk, but you will have to ask the test.


I tried calling them but they don’t answer the phone. It’s a big problem for their credibility.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I tried calling them but they don’t answer the phone. It’s a big problem for their credibility.


They are pretty mysterious and anonymos


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> They are pretty mysterious and anonymos


My least accurate function is Ti


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My least accurate function is Ti


Ahahahaahaha 🤣 I doubt it. Seriously. You are gonna have to prove me wrong on that one. Look at your accuracy for example.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> Ahahahaahaha 🤣 I doubt it. Seriously. You are gonna have to prove me wrong on that one. Look at your accuracy for example.


I want to believe it, I want to believe that my Fe smile means something. But I’m currently 80% sure that it could be a hoax.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I want to believe it, I want to believe that my Fe smile means something. But I’m currently 80% sure that it could be a hoax.


What if the results are just random? 😬


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> What if the results are just random? 😬


That would be helpful. My family has the Fi/Te phenotype. With tremendous amounts of reading Ti/Fe philosophy as young poster, I have become an abomination to nature.

I think the only thing I need to do next is arouse the compassion within to double my Fe output to further the cause.

I also need to re-develop my introverted judgment to get back into the groove.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That would be helpful. My family has the Fi/Te phenotype. With tremendous amounts of reading Ti/Fe philosophy as young poster, I have become an abomination to nature.
> 
> I think the only thing I need to do next is arouse the compassion within to double my Fe output to further the cause.
> 
> I also need to re-develop my introverted judgment to get back into the groove.


You go girl! 😉


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


Electra said:


> You go girl! 😉


thanks I need the positive feelers in life there are a lot of bad feels all over the place during the Worldview pandemic as well as death and disease that are damaging my mood


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Te
> 
> 
> thanks I need the positive feelers in life there are a lot of bad feels all over the place during the Worldview pandemic as well as death and disease that are damaging my mood


Come ere!! 🤗


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> Come ere!! 🤗


I’m working on my F.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I’m working on my F.


That's gotta meen you are either intuitive or sensing primarily? It seems to me though hour feeling functions works just fine 🙂👌
And the thinking too


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> That's gotta meen you are either intuitive or sensing primarily? It seems to me though hour feeling functions works just fine 🙂👌
> And the thinking too


Yes I am quite developed both in feeling and thinking. What I need is more Intuition and Sensing just like that fake ENTP lady.


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Sinuous

Fe or sx


----------



## Wiggentree

Fe👀


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------

